

Gold is trading at the same inflation-adjusted price today as it was in 1979. - gburt
http://www.politonomist.com/the-buying-power-of-gold-002038/

======
drcube
This article is from 2009. Gold is over $1500/oz now. That's one expensive
suit compared to 1999's $279 bargain model.

------
gburt
"...an ounce of gold would always buy a nice suit and a pair of shoes. That
seems to hold true today."

